# Graphics Contest #46 - Eti - Winter Theme



## felis

Thanx for all the votes you guys! 


ETI.... 

Since we have freezing cold here in Slovenia and first snowflakes are coming down from the sky...let's have a winter theme this time around! After all - my kitty Eti's a real snow freak - there's nothing better for her than jumping into a big pile of snow - as long as we cuddle her to death later. :lol: 










Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Eti must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450 x 600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until December 4th.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


Lots of creative fun to everyone who'll enter!


----------



## Jeanie

Oh, how beautiful she is, Felis! I wish I had a graphics program! Actually, I wish I had Eti! 

Congratulations on winning the other contest!


----------



## Nini

What a gorgeous black cat!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Congrats Felis nice job! Eti is gorgeous! this is my try


----------



## marie73

Very beautiful - nice reflection effect!


----------



## melysion

nice entry


----------



## Nini

dmcwlvssr said:


>


Wow, this is nice... I love the soft glow and the painting effect  

And of course Eti is a gorgeous subject to work on!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

ok I finally did it


----------



## horseplaypen

I was going to do my usual blurred-background-and-lots-of-PS-brushes schtick, but I decided to have some fun instead.










This is the best part of winter.  And what _is _Eti drinking? It could be an innocent hot chocolate, or it could be one of these. :wink:


----------



## marie73

Makes me wish I were there - helping her drink her_ whatever _that is. Just beautiful, Victoria!


----------



## Jeanie

Beautiful Eti is drinking hot chocolate, well, mostly milk, because she's so young! She can sit by my fire the rest of her life, if she wants to! (and if her mother allows her to!) I LOVE BLACK CATS! :heart 

Great job, Victoria!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Simply Awesome Victoria! does make you wish you were there!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## BoscosMum

Here is mine....been along time, kept my mind occupied for a while.


----------



## marie73

That's beautiful, Dawn! I would have never even thought of that idea.


----------



## BoscosMum

Thank you  

Hey should we use photobucket?
Some of the images are not showing for me.


----------



## marie73

They're supposed to be posted on Cat Forum so everyone can see them. I can't see one of them right now, either, because I'm at work. I can only see Cat Forum pictures here.


----------



## horseplaypen

Dawn that is so lovely!


----------



## doodlebug

Wow! Great entries!

The photos are supposed to be posted in the Cat Forum gallery. I've asked the person who is using photobucket to re-upload it.


----------



## Jeanie

Dawn, you are talented! I love it!


----------



## BoscosMum

Thank you Jeanie.....  

Hmmm??? I think it is my computer because 
I cant see 2 or 3 of the images, they are hosted on cat forum.
I could see them earlier....but now it just says image?
Who knows? maybe tomorrow?


----------



## doodlebug

You could try re-booting your system Dawn. Might do it...


----------



## felis

OMG!! I've been away for a few days (Exploring Transilvania) - and what do i see - the most gorgeous winter graphics!! 
Jeanie - i think that the idea of Eti being on someone's lap for the rest of her life by the fire (with hot chocolate  ) is quite interesting to her!!
Really amazing you guys!! Oh Eti adores them too.


----------



## Megan1216

Beautiful kitty! 

Awesome entries, everyone! Can't wait to get started on mine!


----------



## Megan1216

Here's my entry:


----------



## Jeanie

Very nice, Megan.


----------



## Heather102180

Such great entries everyone! Des, I love the mittens you put on him! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you, Jeanie!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thank you Heather!


----------



## Megan1216

Yeah, those mittens are pretty cute!  Dawn, that is simply amazing!  Donna, I love those Icicles!  Victoria, that looks so cozy!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan


----------



## Megan1216

Your welcome, Des!


----------



## felis

Well the creation time's over - voting time's on!!
Good luck to all who entered, you all did a totally amazing job!!!!!   

_""...on to making the voting thread...""_


----------



## Jeanie

Good luck, everyone!


----------

